# Word of the day.



## Richannes Wrahms (Jan 6, 2014)

The word of the day is:


*transformation *
/trænsfəˈmeɪʃn̩/​
Come back tomorrow for the next word, meanwhile you may define and or use *transformation* in a sentence as you please.


----------



## Cosmos (Jun 28, 2013)

I love words of the day! Great prompts for story writing.

Here's me using it in a sentence in a very boring way: Liszt's piano sonata in b minor is one of my favorite works because he makes use of thematic transformation, and the sense of organic unfolding make me feel like I'm on a journey.


----------



## cwarchc (Apr 28, 2012)

A great game I play at work regularly

Here's a good one (if you don't mind me pushing in?)

discombobulation


----------



## Stavrogin (Apr 20, 2014)

cwarchc said:


> A great game I play at work regularly
> 
> Here's a good one (if you don't mind me pushing in?)
> 
> discombobulation


As a foreigner, this is the second time ever that I meet this term. 
The first was in a Soul Coughing song called "White Girl".

_White Girl,
Market at Van Ness,
Heels to drag,
*Discombobulated*.
Air all soft around,
Hear the man singing,
Inclines and wires,
Telegraph Avenue._


----------



## Richannes Wrahms (Jan 6, 2014)

The words of the day are:

composition
/ˌkɒmpəˈzɪʃən/

(and)

morphology
/mɔːˈfɒlədʒi/​
Come back tomorrow for the next word, meanwhile you may define and or use *composition* and *morphology *in a sentence as you please.


----------

